# Minimum wage job or Uber ?



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

i really wanna know if an actual job pays better than Uber really, cuz i never worked a minimum real job. 
i work as photographer/editor.. and i do food delivery with Uber and grubhub.
so will you make better money as a dishwasher or server ? working at macdonalds or cashier?
cuz i encounter people who hate their jobs and their boss, i tell them go do uber or food delivery they say hell na, am like what the **** hahah


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

To honestly answer this is really hard. I would prefer to doing Uber/Lyft over a minimum wage job. However I have a decent paying full time job with decent benefits less a retirement plan. So Uber/Lyft is becoming my retirement plan.

If I got a minimum wage job and put in the hours I am with Uber/Lyft, because the tax bracket it would move me into, I would come out with less. Now if I did not have a full-time Job I would have to re-evaluate this.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

any job that has benefits and vacation days would be better thst Uber. most distribution jobs start at $15 and hour wirh bennies.

Uber means that you have NO bennies and now you habe to maintain a car... if the car is broke so are you.

Uber is a horrific choice for a first job. second job?? even that is iffy. again you are driving you car into the ground.. how will you get to work when its broke??

96% of Uber drivers quit in the first year. why do you think that is a good turnover rate????


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I actually had meant to write up a thread expounding on this very topic. A little background, my "real job" is in IT, but recently ended my normal IT position. I've been staying in the IT realm by doing various IT projects. A couple of weeks ago my vehicle's transmission started slipping, so I dropped it off with the dealership. The dealership explained to me that they would be keeping my vehicle for 4-6 weeks (damn Kias!). Thus, I had to quickly find something to hold me over for a while. The position I settled on paid a very paltry $20 an hour (less than 1/2 of what I used to make), but was a good comparison to what people claim is a better salary than Ubering. 

After my 2 weeks of working at $20 an hour, I have to conclude that I would prefer to put in 60 hours doing Uber than working 40 hours for someone else. The caveat, the transmission on my car going really made me realize that this isn't sustainable with certain vehicles. You have to really consider what you're using for Uber. But, if you get something old, keep in mind that you're subject to riders dinging you for what they perceive to be a dirty/old car. Personally, I'd use Uber/Lyft as a means for something else, like augmenting a retirement, or going to school. There is no way I would use this as a full time job and expect to build wealth.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

If you’re open to working fast food, check out Panda Express if you have it in your area. In my area, the kitchen and counter workers make $11-$13/hr and the Assistant Mangers make $16. They had a sign posted.

A traditional job has its benefits: set number of hours per wk, you know what your paycheck will be, sick days/vacation if full-time, not killing your car, contributing more to your future social security benefits, health insurance, etc. 

If I were younger, I wouldn’t be doing these gig jobs full-time. But at 50, it’s tougher to find traditional jobs.


----------



## Bob1! (Dec 15, 2017)

To all drivers we need to unite across the entire United States. I know how Uber and Lyft opérate as do you all. We need to do a planned boycott that last permently. If it takes years until they start listening. I suggest turning off the apps on every single Wednesday at 2 am in the morning until Thursday at 2 am in the morning indefinitely. The reason I am suggesting this now is because we can control their stock prices. We can collectively lower the stock price through lost profits to these companies. When the prices lower to extremely low levels we can buy up the stocks and profit. There is nothing Uber or Lyft or the SEC can do to stop us since we are not employess. I really hope that you all hear my message and listen. We can organize across the Entire US. I picked Wednesday because it is a day where profits can be hit or miss for all of us. We will still have 6 other days to work to provide for ourselves. Please let your minds be receptive. We will all become rich if you hear and follow through.

It will affect their stocks. I am a trader. You have to believe otherwise you will always be poor and working for companies that don’t care about you. I am trying to help you all and give you a gift that the companies themselves will never do. We control all aspect of the business from customer satisfaction to availability. If Uber and lyft lose money because we are shutting their systems down the stocks will fall. The same way we can collectively cause a surge by shutting of the app. They have taken advantage of us and abused their power now it is our turn to change the game. Do you really want all those employess at lyft and Uber to be millionaires over night while you get nothing??? Let’s manipulate the stocks. You just have to believe and organize.

Get the Robinhood app. It requires nothing but a linked bank account. When the stock prices drop to the lowest possible value buy as many stock as you can. The we band together and do right by the company to make the stocks rise again and sell. Then we repeat the process. It will take some time and repition but it is feasible.



Look nothing else has worked. Uber and Lyft have paid off politicians and judges. This we can control. The government can’t even step in to stop us. Not politician or judges. This is in our hands.

It will make us money$$$

We can get the price to drop. Let’s say hypothetically it drops to $40 then we drive it to $100. 1 share you make 60$. 2 share you make $120. 100 shares you make $6000. 1000 shares you make $60,000

We will have to network locally. We will have to network on Facebook and other social media (YouTube). We will have to be receptive to each other. All the tools are available. We just have to use them. It might be hard to get to 100% percent of all drivers but we can get to at least 90 percent.

2. The surge earnings aren’t worth anything anymore. They are charging flat rates for the surge earnings. Most of the time you can’t get the surge earnings anyways. The AI program that they are using turns it off as soon as you get to the area. But, I would assume the potential of making $500 or more depending on what is invested for doing no work vs a $7 surge (with no guarantee) on 15 rides for a 12 hour day of work (might make extra $50) would be worth it not to cross the boycott line. That’s why I chose Wednesday’s because I don’t drive seven days a week and everybody needs a day off. Besides if a few people still go out it doesn’t matter. It will still create problems for people trying to get to work, appointments, etc... Less reliable services make people mad and the news agencies will pick up the stories. Profits will fall. Uber and Lyft will have to use investor money to subsidize. Investors will get mad stocks will drop. Uber has already maximized growth and so has Lyft. Investors are going to be looking for returns.

3. This could be a problem. Since I was just thinking of the US market. However, there are 2 million drivers in the US market. Maybe just maybe because there are drivers that are connected to other people in the world that they will realize what we are doing and start trying to do the same thing. When people learned to manipulate the surge. The drivers banded together and did it. I have seen them doing it. I would go the airport and the parking lot would be full but all the drivers would have there apps off then when it would surge they would turn their apps on and already be there. If people can coordinate like that why can’t we do this? Plus YouTube, Facebook, social media is all over the world.

4. I really understand your last concern. I started working for Uber/ Lyft to be able to get my son to doctors appointments 3 times a week. I had money saved up. I did both of them for about 2 years for 12-15 hours a day for five days a week. I was going into debt I was not making any money. Gas was my biggest expense other than maintenance and insurance and cleaning and mileage and phone bill and etc... My best advice here is don’t rely on these companies as your main income. If you have to though. Then you can still come up with the money to purchase the stocks. It will be hard but a little determination will pay off.

I’m glad I didn’t buy the stock.

My guess is that the stock will keep falling for now b/c the company is way overvalued. And investors aren’t stupid. It might surge but it won’t remain high


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

It depends on where you live. Minimum wage where I live is going up to $13 an hour on July 1st for most people. It will go up the next couple years until it hits $15. Still, most places the min wage is so low, and those jobs are mostly PT with zero benefits, so it seems to me like doing ride-sharing would be a better option if a person has the skills and characteristics it takes to do ride-sharing and not get deactivated.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

donating plasma is a safer gig than uber


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> A couple of weeks ago my vehicle's transmission started slipping, so I dropped it off with the dealership. The dealership explained to me that they would be keeping my vehicle for 4-6 weeks (damn Kias!).


Please tell me your Kia is really old  I just bought a 2018 Soul a month ago after someone totaled my old Camry, so now I'm wanting to do ride-sharing because I need to mitigate the car payments without having to give up my spending habits. I need the car to at least last until it is paid off.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

forrest m said:


> Please tell me your Kia is really old :frown: I just bought a 2018 Soul a month ago after someone totaled my old Camry, so now I'm wanting to do ride-sharing because I need to mitigate the car payments without having to give up my spending habits. I need the car to at least last until it is paid off.


I have had excellent experiences with 3 KIA's in the past.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Invisible said:


> If you're open to working fast food, check out Panda Express if you have it in your area. In my area, the kitchen and counter workers make $11-$13/hr and the Assistant Mangers make $16. They had a sign posted.
> 
> A traditional job has its benefits: set number of hours per wk, you know what your paycheck will be, sick days/vacation if full-time, not killing your car, contributing more to your future social security benefits, health insurance, etc.
> 
> If I were younger, I wouldn't be doing these gig jobs full-time. But at 50, it's tougher to find traditional jobs.


Sitting in a storefront all day isn't my idea of an enjoyable experience. Especially as the take home pay is about the same as Uber or Lyft. And with rideshare you can claim expenses at year's end so you won't owe the government any tax money.

Doing rideshare or food delivery means you set your own hours, work in any area you want and answer to no one but yourself.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

forrest m said:


> Please tell me your Kia is really old :frown: I just bought a 2018 Soul a month ago after someone totaled my old Camry, so now I'm wanting to do ride-sharing because I need to mitigate the car payments without having to give up my spending habits. I need the car to at least last until it is paid off.


I have a 2015 Soul (bought in October 2014) and have not had even a minor issue with it. I actually had a 2013 Soul (bought in July 2012) that was totaled, and liked it so much I bought another one. The first was a base model; current is a Plus. FYI when the 2013 was totaled I was not injured at all. I was also rear ended while in the 2015 and it did over $6000 of damage. Again, I was not injured at all. The body shop told me it was a very safe car in their opinion.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

forrest m said:


> Please tell me your Kia is really old :frown: I just bought a 2018 Soul a month ago after someone totaled my old Camry, so now I'm wanting to do ride-sharing because I need to mitigate the car payments without having to give up my spending habits. I need the car to at least last until it is paid off.


It's 10..................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
.................................
......................................
.........................................
..........................................
...........................................
.............................................
............................................
months old.......

The sad part is I was using it mostly for commuting to work while doing about 4-5 days a month to make a payment (have been using it for full time duty for the past few months). I would love to say that I can see it lasting me for another 200,000 miles, but I dunno.....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Let's see here..


I set my own hours 
I don't have some asshole supervisor breathing down my neck
I am around people that usually are thankful for my services 
I get to explore, every day is a mystery and an adventure 
If / when I quit, nobody really cares - no notice, no worries 
I have been in my life (from 17 to 36) -


A sales associate for Ritz Camera. Worked with an awesome group of people. Near minimum wage but with bonuses. Only had one manager that sucked, the rest were awesome. 
A professional photographer. Short gig, mainly enjoyed the art. 
A paramedic. Decided on the career around the age of six years old. Ten years working for the same company, 911 and transport. Pay was decent for where I was living but managed sucked and the industry changed when fire took over. 
Web developer, freelance. Highly competitive and stressful. No boss but tight deadlines and lots of stress. I'll probably return to this work soon. 
Will you catch me washing dishes, flipping burgers, mopping floors, etc over driving? Oh hell no! I will greatly take the depreciation on my car, occasional bad pax, and insomnia after driving nights over that crap.

It's providing me a stepping stone to the next real thing while allowing me to keep some dignity.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

forrest m said:


> I just bought a 2018 Soul a month ago after someone totaled my old Camry, so now I'm wanting to do ride-sharing because I need to mitigate the car payments without having to give up my spending habits. I need the car to at least last until it is paid off.


While I didn't have a Kia, I brought 5 cars to 200,000 miles, and all but one were Chevy cars, not known to last so long. I had also done a driving job with my cars many years ago when I was in college and put on a lot of miles, After college, I also put on high miles for work because I managed several territories, so I understand your concerns.

Keep up with your scheduled maintenance, like the 15,000, 30,000, etc, and do the oil changes on time. Make extra payments on your principle balance to pay off car early, even $50 a month helps. Congrats on your new car. Hope you got the gap coverage.

To TxUbering, if your car is 10 months old, can you file a lemon law claim? I'm not sure what the guidelines are, though so my suggestion may be wrong.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> And with rideshare you can claim expenses at year's end so you won't owe the government any tax money.


So you would spend $10,000+ to save $2000 in taxes? You have no idea what you are talking about.

You can never get away from payroll, SSI and other taxes (occupational etc). Sure, you could get your INCOME tax down, but that's not 'won't owe the government any tax money'.

You have no idea what you are talking about.

Oh, and what about retirement? Health care? Vacation? Vehicle replacement/maintenance?

Why do so many people think that Uber is a sustainable path to wealth? You have no control over prices and 96% of the drivers quit withing the first year.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> any job that has benefits and vacation days would be better thst Uber. most distribution jobs start at $15 and hour wirh bennies.


Minimum wage is only $7.25/hr in my state!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I net about $3000 a month with Uber. I can’t do that with a min wage job


----------



## aziz.qaumi (Nov 1, 2018)

LAboy said:


> i really wanna know if an actual job pays better than Uber really, cuz i never worked a minimum real job.
> i work as photographer/editor.. and i do food delivery with Uber and grubhub.
> so will you make better money as a dishwasher or server? working at MacDonalds or cashier?
> cuz i encounter people who hate their jobs and their boss, I tell them to go do uber or food delivery they say hell no, am like what the @@@@ haha


If you are getting older and lost some of your special skills or don't know people There are no jobs in the city anymore you apply for nonprofits you have to know people that's the only way to get jobs. The city jobs same thing favoritism liars and cheats hire their own kind theres no accountability in San Francisco anymore not like 15 years ago or before to make matters worse Uber is cutting rates, passengers are super needy and SFMTA is Robbing us and ****ing us in the ass on daily basis l. The latest is SFMTA sends me a citation for unloading at a bus zone claiming that I dropped off at the bus zone which I never do. They say they weren't able to put the citation onto my car because I drove off or something. What the hell. I never drop anybody at the bus stop. Some asshole SFMTA office want to be somehow got my license plate from somewhere and send me this mother ****ing ticket for $288. I never stopped at the bus stop what the hell. SFMTA has become an industry that Robs San Franciscans. I am disabled I worked so hard until my leg was bleeding. Just hard as hell just to pay rent, Pay SFMTA extortion. I barely have money left to eat. What can be done about Filing a lawsuit against SFMTA for falsely issuing citations there's no accountability. when you dispute the citation they just say we investigated and you are still responsible for the citation what the hell Dont citizens have a voice here? We need to organize we need to fire everyone at SFMTA and bring a private company to run the department fairly and effitiontly. SFMTA department is clearly run by some sons of *****es who just want citizens to bleed to death they never get enough. Bunch of assholes just trying to rob people. That's how they raise money to get fat checks at expense, sweat, and blood of hard-working people. **** sfmta thieves!



Bob1! said:


> To all drivers we need to unite across the entire United States. I know how Uber and Lyft opérate as do you all. We need to do a planned boycott that last permently. If it takes years until they start listening. I suggest turning off the apps on every single Wednesday at 2 am in the morning until Thursday at 2 am in the morning indefinitely. The reason I am suggesting this now is because we can control their stock prices. We can collectively lower the stock price through lost profits to these companies. When the prices lower to extremely low levels we can buy up the stocks and profit. There is nothing Uber or Lyft or the SEC can do to stop us since we are not employess. I really hope that you all hear my message and listen. We can organize across the Entire US. I picked Wednesday because it is a day where profits can be hit or miss for all of us. We will still have 6 other days to work to provide for ourselves. Please let your minds be receptive. We will all become rich if you hear and follow through.
> 
> It will affect their stocks. I am a trader. You have to believe otherwise you will always be poor and working for companies that don't care about you. I am trying to help you all and give you a gift that the companies themselves will never do. We control all aspect of the business from customer satisfaction to availability. If Uber and lyft lose money because we are shutting their systems down the stocks will fall. The same way we can collectively cause a surge by shutting of the app. They have taken advantage of us and abused their power now it is our turn to change the game. Do you really want all those employess at lyft and Uber to be millionaires over night while you get nothing??? Let's manipulate the stocks. You just have to believe and organize.
> 
> ...


I agree with you the reason I want to make money because I want to prosecute SFMTA officials for creating the system to rob hard working San Franciscans to pay high salaries of fat cats at SFMTA.


----------



## 2015NissanVersa (Sep 24, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> and answer to no one but yourself.


100% to everything you said, but mostly this. Most of my passengers are decent. But at this point, I don't hesitate (and honestly enjoy) to kick jerks out of my car. I couldn't imagine going back to a public-facing job where I couldn't do the same. Especially for only $16.00/hr.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> ... However I have a decent paying full time job with decent benefits less a retirement plan. ...


I'm curious about that. Is a 401K part of your benefits package? I've always had them included in my offerings and they're just not anywhere near as good as most pensions. Companies love them because they're cheaper but at the cost of a crappy retirement for older workers or workers not able to manage their investment portfolio.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

flyntflossy10 said:


> donating plasma is a safer gig than uber


There used to be a plasma donation facility a block away from Yellow Cab back in the day. Ideally located across from a library that folks used as a waiting room and upstairs from a liquor store for the donors to spend their money after they leave.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> 3 KIA's


3? Ummm...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> 3? Ummm...


2003 Kia Sedona - 289,135 miles - Family mini van, wifes main ride.
2006 Kia Rio - 235,897 miles, my personal car.
1999 Kia Sephia - Bought it used for my daughter with over 100,000 miles on it. My daughter drove it, in college and for doing pizza deliveries for a couple of years. Don't know how many miles it had on it when it was totaled in an accident. I'm guessing a lot because insurance did not pay much for it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Sitting in a storefront all day isn't my idea of an enjoyable experience. Especially as the take home pay is about the same as Uber or Lyft. And with rideshare you can claim expenses at year's end so you won't owe the government any tax money.
> 
> Doing rideshare or food delivery means you set your own hours, work in any area you want and answer to no one but yourself.


You answer to customers, Uber, and Lyft
And face deactivation for much more trivial matters than those that would get an employee terminated


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Yeah, the risk of being deactivated on a bogus customer's report is way too high to make it this gig your main source of income. You can be terminated at any moment with no way to defend yourself. It is a high risk occupation...


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I never held a minimum wage job. My skill set (IT) are always in demand.

My recommendation is to find a trade that is in demand and learn it well if schooling is not your thing. A/C tech, plumber, electrician, and etc.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes, gotta learn a trade.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> You answer to customers, Uber, and Lyft
> And face deactivation for much more trivial matters than those that would get an employee terminated


I only face "termination" if I drive drunk with a pax in the car or cancel too many accepted rides. I don't answer to pax, Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> I only face "termination" if I drive drunk with a pax in the car or cancel too many accepted rides. I don't answer to pax, Uber or Lyft.


It a false allegation
Or pax just wants a free ride
Or you do something to bother them


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

LAboy said:


> i really wanna know if an actual job pays better than Uber really, cuz i never worked a minimum real job.
> i work as photographer/editor.. and i do food delivery with Uber and grubhub.
> so will you make better money as a dishwasher or server ? working at macdonalds or cashier?
> cuz i encounter people who hate their jobs and their boss, i tell them go do uber or food delivery they say hell na, am like what the @@@@ hahah


Server in a restaurant will always make more and have less expenses. Unless their aprons go up.



Wonkytonk said:


> I'm curious about that. Is a 401K part of your benefits package? I've always had them included in my offerings and they're just not anywhere near as good as most pensions. Companies love them because they're cheaper but at the cost of a crappy retirement for older workers or workers not able to manage their investment portfolio.


Pensions are a thing of the past



Juggalo9er said:


> You answer to customers, Uber, and Lyft
> And face deactivation for much more trivial matters than those that would get an employee terminated


Correct, most employees have to kill someone to get fired


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow....some people on this board are complaining about ONLY making $20/hr on a regular job? In my area, you could live very comfortable for that pay. Sure, it's not a 5* lifestyle, but bills paid and not having to scrape by.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> Wow....some people on this board are complaining about ONLY making $20/hr on a regular job? In my area, you could live very comfortable for that pay. Sure, it's not a 5* lifestyle, but bills paid and not having to scrape by.


I live not too far from you.... Make $23.18 an hour
Time and a half after 8, double time after 12... Sunday is all time and a half, double time after 8


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I live not too far from you.... Make $23.18 an hour
> Time and a half after 8, double time after 12... Sunday is all time and a half, double time after 8


So you do quite well then! Awesome!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> So you do quite well then! Awesome!


They are hiring


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

forrest m said:


> Please tell me your Kia is really old :frown: I just bought a 2018 Soul a month ago after someone totaled my old Camry, so now I'm wanting to do ride-sharing because I need to mitigate the car payments without having to give up my spending habits. I need the car to at least last until it is paid off.


Like a couple of the others I have had several Kias, all were good except the minivan. That POS couldn't pass a gas station or a repair shop if my life depended on it. The cars however were great. 2 Rios and a Soul EV. The soul EV was my fave but being electric was good and bad. I figure I saved over $7K on gas and maintenance because I put a lot of KM on it in 2.5 years by being smart about continuously charging it throughout the day, sometimes I was on 4 different chargers in a day. Bad because my lifestyle changed and now I need something with range so I traded it for another minivan. This time I couldn't go Kia because they don't make a hybrid minivan yet. I didn't want to go straight gas so I got the only hybrid minivan out there, a Chrysler.

Otherwise I would have bought another Kia if they had something that suited me this time.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I have a full-time job. I am doing Uber/Lyft on the side to earn extra money so I can take flying lessons.

My reasons for choosing (and staying with) Uber/Lyft as my secondary income are as follows.

1. My day job provides me with health benefits, so the fact that Uber/Lyft do not doesn't affect me.
2. Flexibility. I get to set my own schedule. Let's say I have a bad day at work. I'm not stuck working another shift at night when I'm really not up to it. Or, I might have all the energy in the world, and don't mind driving for 12 hours on Saturday. Being able to work whenever I want is great.
3. My car is a 2005, and isn't going to depreciate much more than it already has.
4. I'm making well over minimum wage ($7.25 in Texas) even after expenses. Rough calculation, 2.5x minimum wage after expenses.

Your minimum wage is $11/hr or $12/hr depending on the size of the company. And as somebody who is from LA, I wouldn't want to drive in that traffic all day. So, your situation (car's value, day job benefits, min wage vs driving income) may differ from mine.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I net about $3000 a month with Uber. I can't do that with a min wage job


At what expense to your car?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Has been my experience that min wage jobs most often come with no benefits, and the employer will try to cap your hours at 30-35 per week so as to avoid overtime pay.

Which is better? Depends on your situation. I have found in life that people will often analyze their choices and do whatever they feel is best for themselves individually. So providing a blanket statement that "this is better" or "that is better" is really worthless without additional reasoning behind it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> At what expense to your car?


That $3000 was after expenses


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

LAboy said:


> i really wanna know if an actual job pays better than Uber really, cuz i never worked a minimum real job.
> i work as photographer/editor.. and i do food delivery with Uber and grubhub.
> so will you make better money as a dishwasher or server ? working at macdonalds or cashier?
> cuz i encounter people who hate their jobs and their boss, i tell them go do uber or food delivery they say hell na, am like what the @@@@ hahah


Minimum wage and save your self from stress desorther. With Uber you will be the same under minimum wages soon I give up to because are not worthy to spend time with miserable industry ...


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Min


LAboy said:


> i really wanna know if an actual job pays better than Uber really, cuz i never worked a minimum real job.
> i work as photographer/editor.. and i do food delivery with Uber and grubhub.
> so will you make better money as a dishwasher or server ? working at macdonalds or cashier?
> cuz i encounter people who hate their jobs and their boss, i tell them go do uber or food delivery they say hell na, am like what the @@@@ hahah


 wage pays better in the end. You're really just takingbthe money from the car. It don't matter what kind of car. You still ruining the one you would have had for years and years for personal use but now it's not gonna last.



aziz.qaumi said:


> If you are getting older and lost some of your special skills or don't know people There are no jobs in the city anymore you apply for nonprofits you have to know people that's the only way to get jobs. The city jobs same thing favoritism liars and cheats hire their own kind theres no accountability in San Francisco anymore not like 15 years ago or before to make matters worse Uber is cutting rates, passengers are super needy and SFMTA is Robbing us and @@@@ing us in the ass on daily basis l. The latest is SFMTA sends me a citation for unloading at a bus zone claiming that I dropped off at the bus zone which I never do. They say they weren't able to put the citation onto my car because I drove off or something. What the hell. I never drop anybody at the bus stop. Some @@@@@@@ SFMTA office want to be somehow got my license plate from somewhere and send me this mother @@@@ing ticket for $288. I never stopped at the bus stop what the hell. SFMTA has become an industry that Robs San Franciscans. I am disabled I worked so hard until my leg was bleeding. Just hard as hell just to pay rent, Pay SFMTA extortion. I barely have money left to eat. What can be done about Filing a lawsuit against SFMTA for falsely issuing citations there's no accountability. when you dispute the citation they just say we investigated and you are still responsible for the citation what the hell Dont citizens have a voice here? We need to organize we need to fire everyone at SFMTA and bring a private company to run the department fairly and effitiontly. SFMTA department is clearly run by some sons of @@@@@es who just want citizens to bleed to death they never get enough. Bunch of assholes just trying to rob people. That's how they raise money to get fat checks at expense, sweat, and blood of hard-working people. @@@@ sfmta thieves!
> 
> 
> I agree with you the reason I want to make money because I want to prosecute SFMTA officials for creating the system to rob hard working San Franciscans to pay high salaries of fat cats at SFMTA.


Won't work. Sorry


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Rideshare is really a low paying job.....so you have to compare it to other low paying jobs. What makes it low paying is the ridiculous low fares Pax are paying and the really high amount of driver turnover.....I would say the best range is about min wage to $11.00 an hour

Most people will do rideshare because you dont have a boss and you dont have to wear a uniform and not flip burgers or clean bathrooms....but this argument that you can work your own hours really doesnt work anymore.....to make your money to cover your expenses your going to have to work rush hours and Friday Saurday and Sundays.....those are the money days....if you work any other times the pay is less than minimum wage......you will be working when all of your friends are having fun...the real cons to driving is that you are killing your car ...this will happen for sure...it doesnt matter what model or make it will be gone in 4-5 years so account for that...the other con is that you are not contributing to social security so you wont have any money for retirement...

so pick your poison....work in your car with no benefits and prepare to buy a new one soon and tell your self you have no boss...(but secretly you really do....they tell you when to work...who to pick up...etc...) or make the same money working somewhere, have a supervisor you can really talk to who has a name, and not have to buy the utensils you need to flip burgers or buy the grill to make them and buy the food to cook and sell to make a profit....and buy the insurance to run the place....etc....etc....etc


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Try working a minimum wage job. You're there 8 hrs a day, and get paid for ~35 hrs after subtracting your lunch and breaks. 

35 hrs x $12 = $420 Subtract 30% of that for withholdings, and your net drops to $294 for 35 hrs worth of taking shit from people you hate. (And that's in a state like CA where the min wage is $12) 

In many states, min wage still hovers around $8 per hour, which would be 35 hrs x $8 = $280 - 30% = $196 a week take home. 

Go ahead. Switch to a min wage job. Fewer drivers works for me.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

You should take any job that can get you where you want to go eventually get to, the problem with Uber and Lyft on a resume (When you are younger) shows an employer you haven’t worked in a structured environment, when your older and your resume is more then 2 pages long in job history this isn’t an issue for being considered for a decent job but I can easily see it being an issue for a good job down the line. I ubererd full time for a couple years but I got future jobs from job references, you image a job reference from Uber?

I always say find the (get by) job that can benefit you the most if it pays the least (meaning min wage zone) and if you are applying yourself towards school or to study for a new certification, nothing beats a job where you can do that..like a concierge or a security job, you are litterly paid to work on your own interests in between servicing the duties of the main job.

If you have an interest in any field find a job where those skills can translate to, for instance if you want to work as a hospitality manager in the future for a hotel, be a host at a chili’s(or whatever)

If you want to be a surgical tech, work as a phlebotomist at a plasma place

Work any job where you can transfer those skills somehow, I don’t see employers seeing anything Uber related as transferable except customer service, but that is debatable considering it is looked at as a risky job for next to zero return in most markets

I believe you said you wanted to be a filmmaker right? I don’t know about LA but in Austin we have a thriving film scene (where people talk to each other) and I have talked with people that have worked at movie theatres where lots of premieres have been held, working at a movie theatre actually puts you around hundreds of contacts you never thought would of existed, from film directors to casting agents to production hands all go to these premieres, for ‘same’ pay as Uber working at a place like that ups your chances more then you would ever think.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I enjoy driving rideshare. But I do have a very good full time job, so if I have a bum night (or week) driving it doesn't matter. I always hit my $250-500/wk even when it's slow. On the flip side, when I have a monster week driving, cha ching.

All about flexibility for me. If I don't want to work I don't have to work. If I'm working somewhere and i'm on the schedule, then I have to be there during that scheduled time.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

LAboy said:


> i really wanna know if an actual job pays better than Uber really, cuz i never worked a minimum real job.
> i work as photographer/editor.. and i do food delivery with Uber and grubhub.
> so will you make better money as a dishwasher or server ? working at macdonalds or cashier?
> cuz i encounter people who hate their jobs and their boss, i tell them go do uber or food delivery they say hell na, am like what the @@@@ hahah


keep in mind most minimum wage jobs are not full time, have crappy hours dictated by the boss, lost time to commuting, etc.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Eugene73 said:


> keep in mind most minimum wage jobs are not full time, have crappy hours dictated by the boss, lost time to commuting, etc.


Also keep in mind with U/L that one accident with a passenger or more in your car can ruin your life for many years with lawsuits or the guilt of causing someone/many others disabled


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LAboy said:


> i really wanna know if an actual job pays better than Uber really, cuz i never worked a minimum real job.
> i work as photographer/editor.. and i do food delivery with Uber and grubhub.
> so will you make better money as a dishwasher or server ? working at macdonalds or cashier?
> cuz i encounter people who hate their jobs and their boss, i tell them go do uber or food delivery they say hell na, am like what the @@@@ hahah


Just sell your body. Tons of money, lots of tips, met many different people.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

oldfart said:


> That $3000 was after expenses


people that dont drive much always talk about wear and tear on cars.


----------

